# Problema di stampa da firefox ed evince.

## Cazzantonio

Salve a tutti, è un po' che latito dal forum...

E' da un bel po' ormai che ho un curioso problema. Uso un server di stampa impostato in /etc/cups/client.conf

```
 ~ $ cat /etc/cups/client.conf 

ServerName x.y.z.k
```

Non ho problemi a stampare da terminale, da libreoffice, e nemmeno da applicazioni quali gtklp. Se però provo a stampare da firefox o da evince, nella finestra di stampa ottengo un messaggio sibillino "Recupero delle informazioni  sulla stampante non uscito" sulla colonna di destra nell'elenco delle stampanti disponibili.

Ora, purtroppo non ho alcun tipo di informazione di debug sulla cosa, niente dei log, niente nell'output del programma... e il server di stampa (sul quale non ho controllo) pare funzionare.

Non ho problemi a stampare tutti i pdf da gtklp, ma ormai è quasi un anno che ho questo fastidio e mi sembra giunto il momento di informarmi e cercare una soluzione... C'è nessuno che ha mai sperimentato un problema simile?

----------

## cloc3

il file che hai indicato non è molto importante.

il mio punta a un socket che non esiste nel mio sistema, ma la stampa funziona.

se non ottieni alcun altro tipo di informazione, puoi cercare con strace.

questa cose le sai, ma le prove in questi casi si fanno con un utente nuovo, o almeno con una cartella ~/.mozilla vergine.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Perdonami ma che quel file è tutto tranne che poco importante.

http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.4/ref-client-conf.html

Nello specifico ti quoto la parte più importante:

 *Quote:*   

> The ServerName directive specifies sets the remote server that is to be used for all client operations. That is, it redirects all client requests to the remote server.

 

Non so se mi  sono spiegato bene ma non sto stampando con il server cups in locale, ma con uno remoto. Tale server mi restituisce correttamente la lista di stampanti disponibili, più tutta una serie di informazioni accessorie (che stampate è, a che piano dell'edificio si trova, per cosa viene usata etc...). Sono queste le informazioni che firefox o evince non riescono a recuperare (impedendo il processo di stampa). Le altre applicazioni le visualizzano correttamente.

Lo so che potrei mettermi a fare debug spinto, ma hai idea della quantità di roba che esce da strace su firefox? Non volevo perdere due mesi a fare debug per cui sono passato qui dal forum per capire se era un problema capitato anche ad altre persone. Magari c'è già una soluzione senza dover reinventare la ruota.

Infine la directory .mozilla non c'entra. Cancellata più e più volte ma il risultato è lo stesso. Inoltre accade anche con evince, thunderbird.... Idem per l'utente nuovo.

----------

## cloc3

ok. forse io ho solo esperienza di colloquio tra due server cups presenti nella stessa rete.

i miei server usano cups-1.4.6-r1 e i client, indifferentemente, 1.3.* o 1.4.*.

ma il tuo problema è di interazione tra l'applicazione e il server locale.

se ho capito bene, non hai alcuna difficoltà ad accedere alla stampante tramite l'indirizzo localhost:631.

quindi l'anomalia è di firefox.

se non ricevi output nei log non è un problema di ghostscript, ma risiede ancora più a monte.

in ogni caso, controlla bene la coerenza del sistema con revdep-rebuild.

dopodiché, temo che, se non usi strace devi provare a protestare al buio sui bugzilla (upstream?).

in questi casi, io provo a lanciarlo con le opzioni -f -e open,  oppure con -f -e access.

alla peggio faccio un redirect dello standard error verso file e me lo leggo con calma.

mi aspetto che tu possa trovare qualche indizio utile, tipo, che si intestardisce a cercare su un indirizzo sbagliato. e filando da lì si arrivi a un perché.

edit: mi è venuta in mente un'altra idea balorda. provo a buttare.

oggi un'applicazione (freemind) voleva lanciare esternamente un browser, ma si lamentava perchè la mia account non configurava il browser di default con xdg (cosa, dal mio punto di vista, assolutamente salutare). non vorrei che xdg cominci a mettere il naso anche in questioni di stampa.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho cups-1.3.11-r4 come client, mentre ignoro quale sia la versione sul server.

Non ho alcun problema a stampare se attacco una stampante locale, e nemmeno a casa sulla stampante di rete, il problema nasce solo quando interagisco con il server cups remoto.

L'anomalia non è solo di firefox, altrimenti avrei pensato ad un bug dell'applicazione, visto che accade anche con evince. Non è nemmeno un problema del server remoto che funziona perfettamente con libreoffice, gtklp, lpr...

Evince e firefox hanno qualcosa in comune riguardo alla stampa? Usano le stesse librerie? Quali?

Come ho detto prima non ho alcun tipo di informazione di debug tranne quella nella finestra grafica che compare quando premo il tasto "stampa". Un po' pochino. Non ho alcun errore e quelle opzioni non aggiungono nulla a quanto ho riportato finora.

Il sistema è perfettamente coerente, tutto funziona perfettamente. Infine non vorrei aprire un post a caso su bugzilla... di solito se lo faccio vorrei essere ben sicuro di quale sia il problema e di cosa lo stia causando.

E' circa un anno che ho questo problema, quindi non dipende nemmeno dalla versione di un qualche programma che di sicuro nel frattempo è stato aggiornato.

----------

## pingoo

Ciao, scusa se mi permetto, non so neanche se sia possibile ma non potrebbe essere qualcosa legato a gnome?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Eh, ci ho pensato anche io ma ho USE="-gnome" settata (e uso xfce), quindi l'unica dipendenze in comune tra firefox (compreso xulrunner) ed evince x11-libs/cairo, che è una libreria grafica... ah, e le gtk ovviamente (ma anche per gtklp che funziona, e che c'entrano le librerie grafiche?)

----------

## djinnZ

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Evince e firefox hanno qualcosa in comune riguardo alla stampa? Usano le stesse librerie? Quali?

 gtk(-print)

Mi ricordo che si doveva impostare qualcosa in gtkrc (e qui sorge spontanea la domanda ... quale gtkrc?) per risolvere i problemi di riconoscimento delle stampanti.

(come piango il buon vecchio lpr...)

Scusa la sciatteria nella risposta ma è domenica e quel singolo neurone che si agita nel mio cranio è a riposo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Evince e firefox hanno qualcosa in comune riguardo alla stampa? Usano le stesse librerie? Quali? gtk(-print)
> 
> Mi ricordo che si doveva impostare qualcosa in gtkrc (e qui sorge spontanea la domanda ... quale gtkrc?) per risolvere i problemi di riconoscimento delle stampanti.
> 
> (come piango il buon vecchio lpr...)
> ...

 Ti capisco perfettamente e grazie per la keyword. Cercando un po' ho trovato qualche riferimento.

Appena torno in ufficio provo, il che non sarà la prossima settimana perché ho una conferenza, quindi se funziona lo scopro la settimana dopo.

----------

